# Free Webinar-National Ag Law Center-2012 Drought



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.nationalaglawcenter.org/outreach/drought-2012/

[background=rgb(220, 217, 208)]On August 30, 2012 from 12-1 EST/11-12 CDT, the National Agricultural Law Center at the University of Arkansas will host a free webinar covering legal and policy aspects of the historic 2012 drought. Issues covered in the webinar will include key aspects of federal crop insurance and disaster assistance, *some aspects of federal/state aspects on hay transport,* an explanation of USDA drought initiatives available to producers, an update on the 2012 farm bill process relevant to drought, and the ethanol mandate waiver. The webinar will include a question and answer session. Participants are strongly encouraged to submit questions prior to the webinar. Questions can be sent via email to Harrison Pittman at [/background][email protected][background=rgb(220, 217, 208)],[/background]


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

If you have questions and cannot make the webinar, I can send in questions. Just post them or message me.


----------

